# Misty is here!!!



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Although I haven't seen much of her...she's under the bed. When she first came out of the carrier she checked out the whole room, ate some food, and played with her toys. Then she went under the bed when Jake started barking (he was in his crate downstairs). Her "other mom" got her to come out and she was lying on the bed playing with toys when we left her and other mom went home. When I went back up she was under the bed again.

She came out during the night to eat, use the litter box and play (the catnip banana was on the floor this morning and it had been on the bed last night). I may set up my old laptop as a webcam to see what she's doing. 

I had bought some feliway refills but can't seem to find the diffusers. I'm off today so I need to go hunting for them.

Not sure if Holly knows there's something up. I had her in the bathroom when Misty was brought in so she didn't see her. She's not acting any differently except once in a while she stands at the bottom of the stairs and looks up with a curious look on her face. Jake is oblivious. 

I'll update again later....


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations! I hope the intros go well and that Misty soon settles into her new home. :2kitties


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations! Sounds like she's settling well so far.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Earlier when I was in to check on her, I left a few Pet Naturals of Vermont Calming treats near the side of the bed she was hiding on. 

I went up to check on her a couple hours later…she was still under the bed but the treats were gone. I was sitting on the edge of the bed and talking softly to her. And her little head popped out next to my leg. Came out fully on her own and spent an hour and fifteen minutes together. She rubbed on me a little, let me pet her a little…just a few strokes and she’d pull away. She played with the toys, watched some birds out the window, groomed, ate some treats.

So glad that we've made this much progress so quickly. Left a couple more calming treats for her....


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Happy for ya, Doodlebug! I know you're glad she's arrived! How do you plan to start the intros?

I saw her pic, she's really adorable! All your crew is!


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

How exciting. I missed this thread before posting in your other one asking how things went. Really hoping that she continues to settle in one, it sounds like it's all going great so far 

Can't wait to see more pics of her!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Just do things one step at a time, and you'll be a hit with her in NO TIME!!!!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

How fun! Glad Misty is home. Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Happy I found this new thread......Glad she's home now and everything seems to be going hunky dory. Sounds like she's settling in very well and not too shy. I'm sure she will come around quickly with all the good attention and love_ and treats _that is being lavished on her. Great news.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Wow! It sounds like she is settling in mighty fast! Congrats on bringing your new baby home!


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds like she's adjusting very well. Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yay! 
Add me on as the "See Misty pics" fan, too. Pics with Holly and Jake would also be even more of a plus!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm looking forward to Misty pics too!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Major progress today...she's no longer hiding under the bed. Every time I've gone in there she's been out and about. She's definitely interested in getting out of the room...she tried to get out on me twice tonight. 

I've been putting Holly in the bathroom when I've been going in to see Misty, but this afternoon I didn't. I was in the room with Misty when Holly showed up on the other side of the door. Misty ran to the door and crouched down and hissed a few times. No growling, no screeching. I called her away and she came looking for head rubs and acted totally normal even though Holly was still out there. Holly was there when I left the room and I just shooed her away. She's acting totally normal. 

Finally....here are some pictures I took this morning. You'll see the same afghan that was in the original pictures I posted because C brought it so she has something familiar during the transition.

Look at those gorgeous green eyes!









Watching the birds









Just hanging out...


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is so beautiful! Gorgeous fur.


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

She is such a beautiful cat! Love that pose with her legs dangling over the edge of the furniture, cracks me up


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Wow, she is a beauty!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Love the arms just hanging over whatever she's sitting on.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

WOW!! What a gorgeous girl!! Congratulations!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Misty thanks everyone for all the compliments. She is definitely much more comfortable. We have progressed to having the door open a couple inches so Holly and Misty can see each other. Misty is hissing a little. Holly just wants to be her friend....no signs of any stress at all. When Misty hissed, Holly just backed up a couple feet and laid down with a hurt look on her face. I did have them eating treats within a foot of each other last night. 

There's an outlet right near the door on Misty's side, I'm going to put a Feliway diffuser there tomorrow morning. Misty has a vet appt for a baseline check up on Thurs so that may set us back a little.

With me Misty is super friendly...loves getting pats. I've picked her up a couple times to get her used to it...she's not thrilled and squirms to get away but doesn't hiss, growl or try to bite. She'll let me rub her belly a little and when she's had enough will wrap her huge paws around my hand and pull it up to her face to lick it. So basically she's very sweet.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Put the gate up and opened the door completely. Spent about an hour with the 2 girls giving them treats and talking with them. It went really well...not a hiss or growl out of either one of them. They touched noses at one point. Misty was very happy...great body language and chirping away. Holly way more reserved and cautious, probably because Misty hissed at her a couple days ago. 

Misty has her vet appointment today right after I get home from work. I'll just let her chill and reacclimate when I get home (I'm going out for dinner anyway). And I think tomorrow will be the big day...I'll let Misty loose....


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

The intro seems to be going smoothly...how wonderful! Good luck with the vet and with tomorrow!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Vet visit went well…heart sounded good. There was nothing in the vet record about her having a FIV or FeLV test so that was done and it was negative. Poop sample was negative. She had her rabies shot. Did blood work, will get the results on Monday. She wasn’t happy to be there but she behaved fairly well. Oh…and she weighs 16 lbs 12 oz. She's a big girl, but she shouldn't be that big!


Jake insisted he wanted to visit with her tonight.


Within 5 minutes we had this:



















He was playing with her toy, so she was playing with his tail!










This is a short video:

http://vid265.photobucket.com/album...loads/2016-03/20160331_224258_zpse16niktq.mp4


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They're so sweet together!!

I want the afghan....


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

How adorable! A lot of sniffing going on in that video! 

I take it Misty is accustomed to dogs. If I put my two on a bed with a dog after only a few days, they'd go nuts...Abby would be in attack mode, and Muffs would be under the bed!

She is a big girl! Although she doesn't look so much as an oz. overweight.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yes, she previously lived with 2 Papillons. My understanding was that they tolerated each other but weren't friends. These two were actually playing a little bit. I hope that continues. 

I love the colors in that afghan too. Unfortunately it belongs to Misty's previous mom and I have to return it...she loaned it to me because Misty really likes it and we felt it would make her more comfortable to have something familiar.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

what a lovely big girl...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She sounds like a sweetheart, and she is gorgeous! The colors and pattern on her coat are amazing - she has tabby markings on her face, but the coat doesn't look like a tabby pattern. 

The pics of her and Jake are adorable.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I haven't updated in a few days....

I let Misty out on Friday and there have been a few hissing standoffs but that has pretty much gone away. They're definitely not comfortable with each other but have progressed to the point where they can sometimes walk by each other without reacting. Last night Misty was laying across the back of the recliner and Holly got up on the arm, they touched noses and then Holly left. I'm calling it strained peace. 

The one issue we're having is that Misty doesn't want to eat in the kitchen with Holly & Jake...in her own spot, no line of sight to Holly (Jake isn't an issue for her...she loves him, tries to rub on him, tries to engage him in play etc.). So I'm putting her back in her room to eat. This morning she was in her room for an hour but didn't eat much, so I left her in there with a bowl of wet food and some dry. Hopefully that will be cleaned up when I get home. In the meantime Holly was outside the gate looking at me and meowing like "let her out mom". So it seems they're in a "I'm not too sure about her, but I think I kind of like her, maybe, but I'm not too sure about her" stage.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Good update, but......no pictures.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Better?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great! And with the arm hanging down - bonus points! :grin:


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! She IS one Gorgeous Girl!


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

She is such a beautiful girl!!


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

I love the pics with the arms hanging down


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Gorgeous kitty!

Are we at the "OK...So, I've finally decided I like her" stage yet?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

We're at the "I guess she's staying so I'll stop hissing and tolerate her" stage.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Good stage! When my friends unwelcoming cat reached that stage, she actually started grooming the new kitten! 'Here,hold still, it's for your own good...I'm not having a stinky roomie...'


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Breakfast this morning!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

She loves the cat tree...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, they're already ok with eating near each other - that bodes well! 

That's a great pic above, with the hole framing her face.  She really is a beautiful cat.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Great pics...and it's so wonderful to see them eating next to each other. 

Misty looks really comfy in that tree!


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

I never noticed that holly has long fur too. How much time do you spend brushing kitties? Emily's medium hair is everywhere


----------

